# Justin Bieber.



## rubyy (Aug 26, 2013)

I loved him.

You?


I love One Direction =P


Any Directioners out there?


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 26, 2013)

I honestly don't see why people are hating on him.
He is an attractive young man who loves music and has a passion for singing, what's so bad about that?
I'm not a belieber no. But I just don't see why people are hating on him and calling him ' gay ' when he is clearly not.


----------



## rubyy (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes I agree, and even if he was gay I don't see any problem in him being gay.

Or gays in general, but if people call me lesbian I wouldn't be offended as calling someone gay or lesbian isn't an insult unless you're homophobic.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 26, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> Yes I agree, and even if he was gay I don't see any problem in him being gay.
> 
> Or gays in general, but if people call me lesbian I wouldn't be offended as calling someone gay or lesbian isn't an insult unless you're homophobic.


Exactly. Gay shouldn't be an insult at all...
I'm bisexual and get called gay all the time, it really annoys me because they are 2 complete different things.


----------



## rubyy (Aug 26, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Exactly. Gay shouldn't be an insult at all...
> I'm bisexual and get called gay all the time, it really annoys me because they are 2 complete different things.





*Shakes my head at society*


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> I honestly don't see why people are hating on him.
> He is an attractive young man who loves music and has a passion for singing, what's so bad about that?
> I'm not a belieber no. But I just don't see why people are hating on him and calling him ' gay ' when he is clearly not.



this pre much sums up what i was going to say


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 26, 2013)

The kids an ass hole

http://www.theatlanticwire.com/entertainment/2013/07/justin-bieber-little-jerk/67019/

Amongst many many other reports. He's also currently banned from the United States under pending legal troubles. Apparently the little **** got his security detail to beat up some dude at a club or bar or something for kicks.

Doesn't matter if you like the little ****ers music or not, he's a blight on society. A real cocky egotistical self-absorbed piece of **** that needs a reality check.


----------



## rubyy (Aug 26, 2013)

Pidjiken said:


> The kids an ass hole
> 
> http://www.theatlanticwire.com/entertainment/2013/07/justin-bieber-little-jerk/67019/
> 
> ...




Woah 0.o


I'm more of a Directioner than a Belieber. 

I remember the news report of Justin Bieber spitting on a fan.



I guess accidents happen but ew.


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 26, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> Woah 0.o
> 
> 
> I'm more of a Directioner than a Belieber.
> ...



He abandoned his pet monkey in Germany. Spit on his neighbors for disagreeing with him, spit on his fans at concerts. Threw up on his fans at a concert. etc etc etc 

The list is really long at this point. This kids just a prick.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 26, 2013)

He also zooms around his expensive neighborhood in a loud car.
On purpose.


----------



## rubyy (Aug 26, 2013)

Pidjiken said:


> He abandoned his pet monkey in Germany. Spit on his neighbors for disagreeing with him, spit on his fans at concerts. Threw up on his fans at a concert. etc etc etc
> 
> The list is really long at this point. This kids just a prick.




He abandoned his monkey?D: 


That's terrible to the point where I agree that he is a d***



But I like his music.

- - - Post Merge - - -



superheroantics said:


> He also zooms around his expensive neighborhood in a loud car.
> On purpose.




He does? Oh god.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 26, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> But I like his music.



Perfectly fine. I like a lot of bands that I don't agree with. Varg Vikernes is a racist Nazi but I still like some of Burzum.


----------



## rubyy (Aug 26, 2013)

superheroantics said:


> Perfectly fine. I like a lot of bands that I don't agree with. Varg Vikernes is a racist Nazi but I still like some of Burzum.



I find him very attractive which is bad because most of the time it isn't about looks and I should get locked up.

I think he's one of those "accidental millionaires" because he only got famous for singing "Baby" which has given him a lot of hate, he's an accidental millionaire, I don't think he thought he was gonna be a worldwide international superstar. Which is another reason why people hate him.


----------



## easpa (Aug 26, 2013)

I was fairly neutral on him before, but ever since he started treating his fans badly, my opinion of him fell quite a bit. e.o


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Aug 26, 2013)

I think part of the reason why he doing this is for attention. Seeing as his popularity wavered after shaking off the whole "Baby" image. If it's any consolation to Justin, I used to want to hate the guy, but now, I just feel sorry for him. It's lost opportunity, I guess.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 26, 2013)

No, I don't like him at all. ._. 

Sure there's no doubt that he can sing okay-ish-ly. His music isn't really my kinda thing but hey, I have nothing wrong with people if they choose to listen to his songs and they like it and all that. 

It's just _him_, that I don't like. I've heard so much crap now about him and he is such a disrespectful, egoistical, immature little brat. Apparently isn't he going to be banned from the USA? I can't really remember for what but goddammit, the list is so long for all the idiotic and just plain wrong things he's done. I COULD name a few, but yeah. What worries me is because he's so famous he happens to be many young girls idol. ._. How can you idolize him? He is such an awful role model... Serious. I love how they always jump to defend him... "Yeah it's okay if he does this, he does that, everyone makes mistakes", well jesus christ, he's made a heck load of "mistakes" for it to be okay. It's really sad. I wish they could just open their eyes and realize what an awful person he is. >_> It's okay for them to like his music, but him as a person? Nah.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok if all of that stuff is true, then JB is a douchebag and deserves the hate.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 26, 2013)

Himari said:


> I have nothing wrong with people if they choose to listen to his songs and they like it and all that.



I agree, people can like w/e music and w/e musician they want, but I have a problem when 'beliebers'/Any fan of a musician start rubbing in your face that they're musician is superior/Your opinion is squat.

Back on topic, his attitude is awful. End of discussion.

._.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 26, 2013)

It was also mentioned he pee'd into a Janitor's bucket and was cussing Bill Clinton at the same time.

The heck is up with young adults these days?


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 26, 2013)

all these kids are doing this crap, did you see miley cyrus vma performance? TERRIBLE, worst thing I ever saw, what happened to that cute little girl? now she looks like an angry boy haha cut off all that beautiful hair and acting like trash.


----------



## rubyy (Aug 26, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> It was also mentioned he pee'd into a Janitor's bucket and was cussing Bill Clinton at the same time.
> 
> The heck is up with young adults these days?





I remember! He did pee in the Janitors bucket.


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 26, 2013)

I hate justin bieber.


----------



## Lykke (Aug 26, 2013)

I was such a fan of him before, but after I saw that he was treating his fans badly and started acting like he was all that - he just wasn't the same anymore. The down to earth boy who remembered where he came from and how lucky he actually is, is gone IMO. Also he posts too many selfies of himself which just makes me believe he has gotten very conceited.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 26, 2013)

I heard he was a spoiled brat


----------



## beffa (Aug 26, 2013)

His music? I don't care for. I found this on Tumblr and it sums up _perfectly_ why I hate him as a person; 



Spoiler



I hate Justin Bieber for the following reasons.

He said rape happens for a reason. He wrote in the guest book at Anne Frank’s house that he ‘wishes she was a belieber’ (which makes him a stuck up snob). When asked to try being a vegan, he gagged and spat out a vegan steak that had been specially ordered for him, which makes him an ungrateful brat. He makes his fans pay tons of money to see him live even though he could afford having all the tickets be 50 bucks instead of 100 for some stupid seats.

He went to a children’s hospital in England and was talking to a nurse who was working there when Justin Bieber visited the hospital. He made them clear an area for him so he didn’t have to wait around near the sick children, he then spent about 5 minutes with them whilst the cameras were on and left without so much as a thank you. He attacked a photographer at said hospital. He peed in a restaurant kitchen.

Someone’s coworker did security for him once. He faked a really bad asthma attack and made them call the paramedics and then laughed his ass off when they came through the door. His people talked the paramedics into not saying anything because you can go to jail for that apparently. He also called for a car to take him to the mall and didn’t like the color so he sent it back. And then he went to the mall and stayed 5 minutes before saying it was the ****tiest mall he’d ever been in.

He’s quoted as screaming ‘**** Bill Clinton!’ to cameras and attacked a paparazzo, who is suing. His mother is quoted as saying she’s ‘hoping he’ll soon mature’. He spat in an old man’s face, and recently spat over his fans. Also, when he went to Vermont, he was kicked out of every single business he went in. IHOP, Walmart, Hannafords, everywhere. He went to the movie theater and threw a temper tantrum when told he couldn’t bring his subway sandwich into the theater, as it was against the rules. He then made a HUGE mess of the theater and had to be carried out by his bodyguard kicking and screaming about how they were all worthless monkeys. 

He randomly showed up to Disney unannounced and demanded that the entire Yachtsman Steakhouse be cleared- reservations cancelled and all- so that he could eat there. The staff had to call every single one of the guests to tell them that their reservations they had been planning for months were cancelled and wasn’t allowed to give them an explanation. Disney also decided that it wasn’t fair to their guests and gave them free dinner at another restaurant, which obviously lost them a lot of money and business for that night. So after personally shutting down the restaurant, Beiber comes down in nothing but a bath robe. Like I’m so sorry Biebs was it just too hard to put on pants and act like a respectable human being?

I don’t hate him because he has a ‘girly’ voice or because he’s gay. he can be gay if he wants (even though he’s not). I hate him because he’s not a good person and he’s basically the leader of a teenage girl army (with a couple of older women, teenage boys and older men, but mainly consisted of teenage girls). He can make them do whatever he wants.

He made some of his more ‘devoted’ fans cut their hair off because some internet trolls ‘leaked’ that he had cancer, and asked his fans to shave their heads to show their support. A lot of them did. More internet trolls leaked that he had been smoking weed which made a lot of his fans CUT THEMSELVES (which is a serious problem) to stop him from smoking weed under the hashtag ‘#cutforbieber’ or ‘#cuttingforbieber’

Those weren’t his decision, but he didn’t make an attempt to stop them, he didn’t deny the rumors, he just let them carry on cutting and turning it into a joke, thinking it was funny that people did these things because of him. I don’t like his music at all, but that’s because I don’t like pop. I’m sure if I liked pop, I would like his music. But I wouldn’t buy it because it would be giving him a little more money that he doesn’t need. You can like his music, but jesus ****ing christ please don’t support him as a person.


----------



## Bones (Aug 26, 2013)

Was neutral towards him in the beginning (didn't like his music, but saw no reason to outright dislike the kid), but he's turned into such a little twit as of late, so you can't really help but dislike him.

I mean, unless you *approve* of his horrible behavior.


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 26, 2013)

Beffa's point pretty much sums up why I hate him. I was never a fan of his music, and now he's become a miserable excuse for a human being. He's a childish monster who needs a slap in the face and a reality check.

I hated his fan base before, but my dislike for them grows more and more with every excuse they make for his behavior. Sometimes I feel like if Bieber one day decided to kill a puppy live on stage they'd try to make excuses for that behavior too! The sheep don't seem to realize their shepherd is beating them with a stick.


----------



## matt (Aug 26, 2013)

Is this the dude that was late for a concert because of a monkey, and spat at his fans on the road below his balcony (filthy).
No I don't like him, when do you ever hear about fans being spat at?


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 26, 2013)

His music is horrible, he?s an *******, there?s absolutely NOTHING to like about him imo.


----------



## charmed girl (Aug 26, 2013)

I didn't really have an opinion on him but after learning about him spitting on a fan I can't believe how much of a spoiled selfish brat he really is, what kind of person spits on their fans and finds it funny?! You're supposed to be thankful to your fans, without them you wouldn't be where you are today!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 26, 2013)

He certainly is having one of the most interesting celebrity breakdowns of all time.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 26, 2013)

Not my cup of tea but to each its own. ^^;


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 26, 2013)

Not a fan of this jerk. I've met him, he was being really rude.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 26, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Not a fan of this jerk. I've met him, he was being really rude.



I feel sorry for the stain this **** has left on your glorious maple flag.


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2013)

He's losing the plot. I disliked his music in the beginning (it's just not my style), but over the past year I've started to dislike him as a person as well.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2013)

Of course he acts like a spoiled brat.  Sometimes good people go bad because of certain things.  If you ever get rich, popular, or famous in life, then give it to someone else.  MOST of the time when people receive any of those things, it goes to their head and completely destroys their reputation.  If I ever got rich in life from say, a lottery, I would give it to some poor person, because I know it would probably go to my head.  Same thing with popularity and being famous.  That doesn't mean I would be a bad person, it just means that the things the changed me are the bad things.  Money and popularity are almost always a root of evil, and I don't want anything to do with it.  I'd rather have to live poor in a box where people respect you because of your attitude, than be a rich, famous brat who ignores how bad other people have it.  I'm not kidding.  If someone said I could be famous for what I do, or actually be respected for how I act, I would choose being respected.  Don't eat what the world says you have to eat.  Don't act like the world says you should act.  And especially don't live like the world says you should.  Be someone who is not widely known because of what they've achieved, but is widely known because of how they've acted.  Trust me, it will get you a lot further in life.  Do you think MLK is famous because he achieved something in life?  No, he ended up dying, not being able to see his dream.  He's famous because his actions eventually lead to him being famous.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 26, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Of course he acts like a spoiled brat.  Sometimes good people go bad because of certain things.  If you ever get rich, popular, or famous in life, then give it to someone else.  MOST of the time when people receive any of those things, it goes to their head and completely destroys their reputation.  If I ever got rich in life from say, a lottery, I would give it to some poor person, because I know it would probably go to my head.  Same thing with popularity and being famous.  That doesn't mean I would be a bad person, it just means that the things the changed me are the bad things.  Money and popularity are almost always a root of evil, and I don't want anything to do with it.  I'd rather have to live poor in a box where people respect you because of your attitude, than be a rich, famous brat who ignores how bad other people have it.  I'm not kidding.  If someone said I could be famous for what I do, or actually be respected for how I act, I would choose being respected.  Don't eat what the world says you have to eat.  Don't act like the world says you should act.  And especially don't live like the world says you should.  Be someone who is not widely known because of what they've achieved, but is widely known because of how they've acted.  Trust me, it will get you a lot further in life.  Do you think MLK is famous because he achieved something in life?  No, he ended up dying, not being able to see his dream.  He's famous because his actions eventually lead to him being famous.



Wow, when people like this become famous at a young age today, they always try to be like that stereotypical famous person. You know, spoiled, rude, self-centered, and bratty. This is why I never idolize those people that the youth choose as their role models.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 26, 2013)

hes a prick
rude, disrespectful and said rape happens for a reason.

i dont hate him because hes "gay" i hate him because hes a terrible teenage boy. he believes hes cool and just because hes adored by people he can do whatever he wants.

ugh


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 26, 2013)

I think he's hot and I like 2 of his songs. But he's a bad person.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 26, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Of course he acts like a spoiled brat.  Sometimes good people go bad because of certain things.  If you ever get rich, popular, or famous in life, then give it to someone else.  MOST of the time when people receive any of those things, it goes to their head and completely destroys their reputation.  If I ever got rich in life from say, a lottery, I would give it to some poor person, because I know it would probably go to my head.  Same thing with popularity and being famous.  That doesn't mean I would be a bad person, it just means that the things the changed me are the bad things.  Money and popularity are almost always a root of evil, and I don't want anything to do with it.  I'd rather have to live poor in a box where people respect you because of your attitude, than be a rich, famous brat who ignores how bad other people have it.  I'm not kidding.  If someone said I could be famous for what I do, or actually be respected for how I act, I would choose being respected.  Don't eat what the world says you have to eat.  Don't act like the world says you should act.  And especially don't live like the world says you should.  Be someone who is not widely known because of what they've achieved, but is widely known because of how they've acted.  Trust me, it will get you a lot further in life.  Do you think MLK is famous because he achieved something in life?  No, he ended up dying, not being able to see his dream.  He's famous because his actions eventually lead to him being famous.



Money and fame does not make bad people, bad people make bad people.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> Money and fame does not make bad people, bad people make bad people.



I said most of the time, not always.  People aren't born bad though.  They change to it.


----------



## Touko (Aug 26, 2013)

Lol I hated Justin Bieber for a real long time. When I first saw him on TV, I'm just like "Nope." and turned off the TV.
But yeah, I hate him even more for what he has done.


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 26, 2013)

He left his pet monkey in Germany because when he went there, he didn't have the right paperwork for it. So he left, and Germany has been caring for the monkey ever since. He now owes Germany over $8,000 for caring for the monkey. 

He still hasn't come back for his monkey. So they put it in a zoo. And Germany is pretty mad at him.


----------



## Dr J (Aug 26, 2013)

Bieber doesn't deserve his fan base. As far as I'm concerned, he never should have been discovered in the first place. His singing voice used to make him sound like a woman. And his music? Well.. maybe he should stop making songs aimed at 13 year old girls and try targeting his own age group now. Not saying it'd help him in any fashion, but he might realize he's not as 'cool' as he seems to think he is then. As his 'coolness' is coming from all the 13 year olds that idolize him and, as a result, think they should do what he does.

Thanks Bieber. Your ruining our entire generation. Thank the lord my sister never got into his music. Even Milley Cyrus is better than Bieber, and even she's gone down hill now. How could you do this to us Billy Ray Cyrus!? While Billy Cyrus' music may be old, it's still good.

Anyway, back on topic, I'm seriously looking forward to the day Canada finally bans Bieber from our land. We don't need him making us look bad. There's enough uninformed people out there talking smack about Canada just because it's the 'cool' thing to do.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 26, 2013)

I never really liked Justin, but as he got older he got more attractive and his songs just kind of stayed the same.
I thought his story was really cool how he got so famous from YouTube and made it big time. 
But the fame got to his head and he knows he has millions of teenage/young girls screaming for him all the time. He uses that to his advantage and it really makes me angry. Some people just can't handle all the fame and use it in the right way. He is obviously one of those people that just thinks he's famous enough to do whatever he wants and then just throw it away. I personally hope his fame dies out soon and then no one will be there to cater to his selfish needs. Then maybe he will find he was a selfish prick and he needs to mature.


----------



## Dr J (Aug 26, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I never really liked Justin, but as he got older he got more attractive and his songs just kind of stayed the same.
> I thought his story was really cool how he got so famous from YouTube and made it big time.
> But the fame got to his head and he knows he has millions of teenage/young girls screaming for him all the time. He uses that to his advantage and it really makes me angry. Some people just can't handle all the fame and use it in the right way. He is obviously one of those people that just thinks he's famous enough to do whatever he wants and then just throw it away. I personally hope his fame dies out soon and then no one will be there to cater to his selfish needs. Then maybe he will find he was a selfish prick and he needs to mature.



Give it time. The people that helped him get where he is today are bound to turn on him eventually, as he's making all of them look bad as well; and you know they aren't gonna take it for much longer.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 26, 2013)

His pop trash music is pop trash music that's all about "UR BOOTYFUL JUST THE WAY U R" s***. He's a big d-bag who has no respect for other people's property, why the hell do fangirls love him even thought they know that he's a jerk and I'm pretty sure that he wasn't so snotty until he became famous.









           Imma kill him first chance I get.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 26, 2013)

P.S. - JB hates anime.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 26, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> I honestly don't see why people are hating on him.
> He is an attractive young man who loves music and has a passion for singing, what's so bad about that?
> I'm not a belieber no. But I just don't see why people are hating on him and calling him ' gay ' when he is clearly not.



The fact that he acts like a jackass (even with the press watching him) and is a huge wannabe "gangsta". He pretty much abuses his talent and popularity among young audiences, and acts as a terrible role model.


----------



## Puffy (Aug 26, 2013)

1 reason I hate Justin Bieber: He's a terrible role model.
Along with astronomical musical success come crazed fans, willing to do and say anything to get the attention of their idol.  Biebiebers brought their campaign for Justin?s attention to a whole new level when they launched an attack on former Nickelodeon star Drake Bell after Bell tweeted his dislike of the 18 year old singer.  The foul-tongued, hateful tweets were harmless, until they began to cost The Thirst Project, a charity Bell supported, thousands of dollars in donations. While Justin obviously cannot be held responsible for the actions of his millions of fans, he could at least speak out or make a comment telling his fans to stop. Encourage them to take their energy and channel it towards a cause they support instead of harming a charity they don?t. But he didn?t.
Add that fact to his menagerie of tattoos, high speed car chase, and the recent photos of him smoking marijuana and he?s everything you don't want you child to grow up to be.
2nd reason I hate him: He only cares about the money.
There?s Bieber?s acoustic album, which consists almost entirely of watered-down versions of songs ponies already own. The icing on the cake is the $675 concert ticket that allows fans a ?meet and greet? opportunity with the pop star. To put that in perspective, for the same amount of bits it costs to spend a minute with Justin Bieber, a pony could sponsor a foal in Africa for two years.
Final reason: He doesn't care for his fans AT ALL.
Just... HE SPAT ON HIS FANS.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 26, 2013)

Puffy said:


> 1 reason I hate Justin Bieber: He's a terrible role model.
> Along with astronomical musical success come crazed fans, willing to do and say anything to get the attention of their idol.  Biebiebers brought their campaign for Justin’s attention to a whole new level when they launched an attack on former Nickelodeon star Drake Bell after Bell tweeted his dislike of the 18 year old singer.  The foul-tongued, hateful tweets were harmless, until they began to cost The Thirst Project, a charity Bell supported, thousands of dollars in donations. While Justin obviously cannot be held responsible for the actions of his millions of fans, he could at least speak out or make a comment telling his fans to stop. Encourage them to take their energy and channel it towards a cause they support instead of harming a charity they don’t. But he didn’t.
> Add that fact to his menagerie of tattoos, high speed car chase, and the recent photos of him smoking marijuana and he’s everything you don't want you child to grow up to be.
> 2nd reason I hate him: He only cares about the money.
> ...



I'm siding with Drake Bell, since I loved D&J when I was a kid.


----------



## Elijo (Aug 27, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> I'm siding with Drake Bell, since I loved D&J when I was a kid.



At least Drake is a good person!

I personally dislike both the music and Justin Bieber himself. Well I don't like most modern pop music but that's besides the point. Justin was an _accidental_ star, I don't get why his fans are still his fans. He doesn't care about them, he cares about *money*. He spits on his fans for crying out loud! His music is pretty bad in my opinion. He is a terrible rolemodel, his music is just plain terrible and he only cares about money. Three valid reasons why I dislike him.

A bit off topic but:



			
				Jinjiro said:
			
		

> Even Milley Cyrus is better than Bieber, and even she's gone down hill now.


I have to agree with this, Miley Cyrus was a decent actress/singer when she was Hannah Montana but look at her and her music now. I seriously think that she has lost so many fans now.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 27, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> P.S. - JB hates anime.



Kill him with fire.
Lot's of fire.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> P.S. - JB hates anime.



*GASP* Time to hate more than even possible!


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 27, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> P.S. - JB hates anime.



IMPOSSIBLE >:U
Well we know who's gonna be the next Lindsay Lohan


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 27, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> P.S. - JB hates anime.



Kill it before it lays eggs lol


----------



## Marceline (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't love him, don't hate him, don't listen to his music... xD


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 27, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> P.S. - JB hates anime.



Now all his fans hate anime after he said that he did!


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 27, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Now all his fans hate anime after he said that he did!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 27, 2013)

Justin Bieber is just another pop star who doesn't care about fans, only the fame and money. Honestly.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 27, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Justin Bieber is just another pop star who doesn't care about fans, only the fame and money. Honestly.



That's why I just hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate HATE Justin Bieber.

He's very very very arrogant. Look at what he said about Anne Frank. He wrote in the guestbook "Truly inspiring to be able to come here. Anne was a great girl. Hopefully she would have been a *belieber*."

I hate him as much as Roger Ebert hated the movie _North_.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 27, 2013)

Kuma said:


> At least Drake is a good person!
> 
> I personally dislike both the music and Justin Bieber himself. Well I don't like most modern pop music but that's besides the point. Justin was an _accidental_ star, I don't get why his fans are still his fans. He doesn't care about them, he cares about *money*. He spits on his fans for crying out loud! His music is pretty bad in my opinion. He is a terrible rolemodel, his music is just plain terrible and he only cares about money. Three valid reasons why I dislike him.
> 
> ...



 Sorry, but who's Miley Cyrus?


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 27, 2013)

Google's yer friend.

Who cares if he doesn't like anime though? A lot of people don't like anime. I don't like anime much anymore. |: Stick to hating him because he's an awful human being, not his taste in television programming. That's just silly.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 27, 2013)

Kuma said:


> I have to agree with this, Miley Cyrus was a decent actress/singer when she was Hannah Montana but look at her and her music now. I seriously think that she has lost so many fans now.



Miley lost some fans and gained new ones with her new appearance and whatnot. I even thought she was cooler until that one recent music video and the VMAS. She scares me now.


----------



## Elijo (Aug 28, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Sorry, but who's Miley Cyrus?



I can't tell on whether you're being sarcastic or not... But!





This lovely chick right here.


LoveMcQueen said:


> Miley lost some fans and gained new ones with her new appearance and whatnot. I even thought she was cooler until that one recent music video and the VMAS. She scares me now.



I loved her when she was singing country pop but now... I wonder what made her change her style...


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 28, 2013)

Kuma said:


> I wonder what made her change her style...



-Fame
-Money
-Rebellion
-"I'm an adult now! That means I can do whatever I want!"
-Stupidity

Probably all of the above.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 28, 2013)

That is what fame does to people.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 28, 2013)

Spoiler:  By JellyVampire









[Link]


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> -Fame
> -Money
> -Rebellion
> -"I'm an adult now! That means I can do whatever I want!"
> ...



Three bells says you're correct.


----------



## Caucas (Aug 28, 2013)

Pidjiken said:


> The kids an ass hole
> 
> http://www.theatlanticwire.com/entertainment/2013/07/justin-bieber-little-jerk/67019/
> 
> ...



Lool. I agree!


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 28, 2013)

Pidjiken said:


> The kids an ass hole
> 
> http://www.theatlanticwire.com/entertainment/2013/07/justin-bieber-little-jerk/67019/
> 
> ...



S o c i e t y   w o u l d   b e   b e t t e r   w i t h o u t   t h i s   a s s h o l e.

Look what he did to my country! People don't want to come here because of this jerk.


----------



## Bones (Aug 28, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> S o c i e t y   w o u l d   b e   b e t t e r   w i t h o u t   t h i s   a s s h o l e.
> 
> Look what he did to my country! People don't want to come here because of this jerk.



People are avoiding Canada because of him? Jesus.. how melodramatic.

I'm looking forward to moving there in the future, regardless of the fact that Justin was born there. I mean.. does it really matter? Some people are just daft as hell.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 28, 2013)

Bones said:


> People are avoiding Canada because of him? Jesus.. how melodramatic.
> 
> I'm looking forward to moving there in the future, regardless of the fact that Justin was born there. I mean.. does it really matter? Some people are just daft as hell.



As a Canadian, I'm ashamed to admit he exists.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 28, 2013)

Bones said:


> People are avoiding Canada because of him? Jesus.. how melodramatic.
> 
> I'm looking forward to moving there in the future, regardless of the fact that Justin was born there. I mean.. does it really matter? Some people are just daft as hell.



This, I wanna move to Canada eventually.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 29, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Look what he did to my country! People don't want to come here because of this jerk.



I still want to go to Canada ;-;


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 29, 2013)

Canada is where sexy people come from. Well, not Justin Bieber of course, but still. I want to move there or at least visit Canada some time. I have 2-3 friends living there.


----------



## GOAT (Aug 29, 2013)

I enjoy his music, but not him as a person.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh. My. God. Possibly two of the worst messed celebrities are teaming up for a new song:  Match made in hell.


----------



## locker (Aug 29, 2013)

i think some of his songs are good bt i think he needs 2 get his **** 2gether


----------



## Bones (Aug 29, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Oh. My. God. Possibly two of the worst messed celebrities are teaming up for a new song:  Match made in hell.






What even


----------



## Princess (Aug 29, 2013)

The hate when he first became popular was pretty uncalled for, he was just a kid in the music industry.

But now he's a kid who needs a serious attitude check.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 29, 2013)

pallycake said:


> The hate when he first became popular was pretty uncalled for, he was just a kid in the music industry.
> 
> But now he's a kid who needs a serious attitude check.


^ I second this.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 29, 2013)

miley is gross to me because shes twerking. i dont care if she shows her body off to the world, cool do that. 
but she shouldn't be twerking. not because she has no butt but if i said it i would probably get yelled at

dont understand how his fans like him as a person. ok hate for him when he first started was stupid - just because his voice was a bit feminine was dumb. just shows how annoying society is.

and then his voice got deeper and blahblah and now hes a jerk. like him for his music - dont like him for himself

theres like a list of what he did


----------



## nintendofan61 (Aug 29, 2013)

*looks around* *slowly raises hand* I-I've been a Belieber since 2009.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2013)

nintendofan61 said:


> *looks around* *slowly raises hand* I-I've been a Belieber since 2009.



I think they should change it to a:

Jerklieber.  Just look at the past posts of what people know he's done.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't really have any opinion on him, he's just like any other person in the mainstream music industry.

If you like him, cool beans. If you don't, just ignore him and stop wasting your energy spreading hate. There's no use.


----------



## nintendofan61 (Aug 29, 2013)

bittermeat said:


> I don't really have any opinion on him, he's just like any other person in the mainstream music industry.
> 
> If you like him, cool beans. If you don't, just ignore him and stop wasting your energy spreading hate. There's no use.



Totally agree. I like him for the music. His attitude the past year has been a turn off, but like I said, I'm here for the music. He was the first person I ever saw in concert back in 2010, and that'll always hold a special place in my heart. I do have to say though, I also give him props for always thanking God at awards shows, etc. People always see the bad, they never see the good. He's donated to sooo many charitys including Pencils of Promise which builds schools in less-fortunate places. 
I agree with bittermeat, if you don't like him, just ignore and don't waste your time.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 29, 2013)

I never even liked his music. I prefer the classic great singers like Frank Sinatra, Gene Kelly, Fred Astaire, and so forth.

I never liked Justin Bieber, not because of the music, but because of a bad experience I've had with meeting him once. I was hoping he'd be a friendly person, but nope. I was wrong. He slapped me across the face. I would've had a better experience with Julianne Moore, if only I wasn't too afraid to meet her.


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 29, 2013)

nintendofan61 said:


> I do have to say though, I also give him props for always thanking God at awards shows


Lol.



nintendofan61 said:


> I agree with bittermeat, if you don't like him, just ignore and don't waste your time.


It's hard to ignore him when him and the horrible things he does are all over the news affect people's life's negatively.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

nintendofan61 said:


> People always see the bad, they never see the good.



People do see the bad, because that vastly outweighs any good in him. A few years ago that wasn't the truth, but it sure seems true now.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 29, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> I never liked Justin Bieber, not because of the music, but because of a bad experience I've had with meeting him once. I was hoping he'd be a friendly person, but nope. I was wrong. He slapped me across the face. I would've had a better experience with Julianne Moore, if only I wasn't too afraid to meet her.



what 
what
what 

thats disgusting bye
i heard he got his bodyguards to beat up someone too

i dont care if hes donated stuff to charities - isn't it an act? i cant believe someone like him would donate to a charity. i won't forgive someone who thinks rape happens for a reason. hes scum. 

his fans are okay, but i could never like someone for that. even for their music i would never support them.


----------



## Bones (Aug 30, 2013)

There's a difference between "I like his music" and "I like him as a person", though. And you're forgetting that bad people can do good things too.

Plus, donating to a charity doesn't necessarily make you a good person. It's *why* you're donating that counts. Tons of people donate because they want to seem like saints in front of their friends, when in reality, all they care about is the good rep they gain from doing so. And while all people aren't like this - it's much more common than people think.

And let's not even get started on why the God thing isn't even remotely relevant to how good a person is..


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol


----------



## nintendofan61 (Aug 30, 2013)

I knew I'd get hate for giving my opinion. That's one of the reasons I hate this forum. Give your opinion, and you get attacked. I simply gave my opinion.

Bones, as for your comment regarding how you said God has nothing to do with how good of a person he is? It does. I don't know if you're a Christian or not, but I am, and I've know what Justin's done to prove he is too. Did you know that after every concert in 2010-2011, he always told the arenas packed with people that "Jesus loves you."?? He used his platform that he was blessed with to spread the word. I think that was an awesome thing to do.


Has anyone not seen what he has done?! He recently achieved the biggest celebrity to grant hundreds of Make-a-Wish foundation wishes. He's brought so many smiles to children's faces who are dying with cancer.

Has anyone heard of Avalanna? She was a 6 year old girl dying with a rare form of brain cancer. She past away last year, and Justin made sure to visit hear at least every 2-3 months. He made sure she smiled during her last few months on earth. 

He gives tickets to his concerts to lots of fans that were not able to get any. EVERY concert. They even get front row tickets and meet and greet for FREE. He's not a money-hungry celebrity who looks for every penny to grab. He's given hundreds and hundreds, even thousands of tickets to people without any.

Millions of dollars donated to various charities. 

That's what I call dedication. 


His song called "Pray" has bought inspiration to millions around the world. Even using the money he made off of that to give to the less fortunate. 


Does anyone know that during both of his world tours he gave $1 of every ticket (he sold millions of tickets) he made to Pencils of Promise? The foundation that builds schools for the less fortunate! In fact, so much money was raised by him, that 13 schools were built! Giving education to the less fortunate.


I could go on and on and on about the things he has done to give back. 

Lets see YOU stand up on a stage with millions of people watching, and millions of people looking in your face, and say "Jesus Loves You" or, thanking God for all that He has done to put you in that position he's in.

*I would like to see YOU do ALL these things before you give judgement. Then come back here and prove I'm wrong. Good luck!*


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 30, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> Lol



lol genius.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2013)

nintendofan61 said:


> I knew I'd get hate for giving my opinion. That's one of the reasons I hate this forum. Give your opinion, and you get attacked. I simply gave my opinion.
> 
> Bones, as for your comment regarding how you said God has nothing to do with how good of a person he is? It does. I don't know if you're a Christian or not, but I am, and I've know what Justin's done to prove he is too. Did you know that after every concert in 2010-2011, he always told the arenas packed with people that "Jesus loves you."?? He used his platform that he was blessed with to spread the word. I think that was an awesome thing to do.
> 
> ...





I'm actually going to be in a position soon at a church to say that in front of tons of people.  You don't need to be famous or have great talent to say that.  It makes me sad that you think only certain people can do that.  And, although he may have done those things, it wasn't for the purpose you think it was.  There's a lot more bad to him than most people can see, which makes some of them blind, like you, to who he really is.  If I ever get famous for something (which I'm planning on doing because of my high IQ), then I would do all those good things without acting like such a jerk like he did.  All in all, your proving of how little good things he's done to all the bad things he's done is pointless, and therefore your argument is invalid.  And we're not attacking you because of your opinion, we're attacking him because of how he's acted, so sorry if anyone offended you, that's your own fault, not ours.


----------



## Zura (Aug 30, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I'm actually going to be in a position soon at a church to say that in front of tons of people.  You don't need to be famous or have great talent to say that.  It makes me sad that you think only certain people can do that.  And, although he may have done those things, it wasn't for the purpose you think it was.  There's a lot more bad to him than most people can see, which makes some of them blind, like you, to who he really is.  If I ever get famous for something (which I'm planning on doing because of my high IQ), then I would do all those good things without acting like such a jerk like he did.  All in all, your proving of how little good things he's done to all the bad things he's done is pointless, and therefore your argument is invalid.  And we're not attacking you because of your opinion, we're attacking him because of how he's acted, so sorry if anyone offended you, that's your own fault, not ours.


omg you are so right!


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 30, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I'm actually going to be in a position soon at a church to say that in front of tons of people.  You don't need to be famous or have great talent to say that.  It makes me sad that you think only certain people can do that.  And, although he may have done those things, it wasn't for the purpose you think it was.  There's a lot more bad to him than most people can see, which makes some of them blind, like you, to who he really is.  If I ever get famous for something (which I'm planning on doing because of my high IQ), then I would do all those good things without acting like such a jerk like he did.  All in all, your proving of how little good things he's done to all the bad things he's done is pointless, and therefore your argument is invalid.  And we're not attacking you because of your opinion, we're attacking him because of how he's acted, so sorry if anyone offended you, that's your own fault, not ours.



100% factual, and not opinion.


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 30, 2013)

nintendofan61 said:


> I knew I'd get hate for giving my opinion. That's one of the reasons I hate this forum. Give your opinion, and you get attacked. I simply gave my opinion.


I have not seen anyone attack you. I have seen people debate with you. There is a difference between debate and attack. I'm not sure why people haven't figured that out yet. You seem to be lashing out harder than other users here, and being much more defensive.



> Bones, as for your comment regarding how you said God has nothing to do with how good of a person he is? It does. I don't know if you're a Christian or not, but I am, and I've know what Justin's done to prove he is too. Did you know that after every concert in 2010-2011, he always told the arenas packed with people that "Jesus loves you."?? He used his platform that he was blessed with to spread the word. I think that was an awesome thing to do.


That's nice. I'm not Bones. But I'm replying to this anyway. I'm a Wiccan. Yet I think it's nice when people go out of their way to show they care about others, as long as they're not shoving it in people's faces. Just because he stands up and goes 'Jesus loves you' doesn't give him good person brownie points. I could go into the living room and tell my grandparents that Jesus loves them right now and it wouldn't mean I'm suddenly a wonderful person. If Bieber were a wonderful person he wouldn't spit on his fans. He wouldn't laugh at his fans. He wouldn't have his bodyguards hurt people. Just because he says 'jesus loves you' doesn't make him a good person. Unless of course being a good christian =/= being a good person. And saying "jesus loves you" is all that's need to be a good christian.



> Has anyone not seen what he has done?! He recently achieved the biggest celebrity to grant hundreds of Make-a-Wish foundation wishes. He's brought so many smiles to children's faces who are dying with cancer.


Again, that doesn't suddenly negate him being a huge tool and a horrible human being. We aren't working with positive and negative numbers here. Being an abusive sociopath is not evened out by donating to charity. That's not how being a decent human being works.



> Has anyone heard of Avalanna? She was a 6 year old girl dying with a rare form of brain cancer. She past away last year, and Justin made sure to visit hear at least every 2-3 months. He made sure she smiled during her last few months on earth.


See above.



> He gives tickets to his concerts to lots of fans that were not able to get any. EVERY concert. They even get front row tickets and meet and greet for FREE. He's not a money-hungry celebrity who looks for every penny to grab. He's given hundreds and hundreds, even thousands of tickets to people without any.


Is Bieber himself handing out these tickets? If not then it's his public image rep.



> Millions of dollars donated to various charities.
> 
> That's what I call dedication.


That's what I call "something every celebrity does all the time." See above as to why this doesn't automatically make him a good person.



> I could go on and on and on about the things he has done to give back.


And until he stops being a horrible human being it doesn't do anything to make him less of one.



> Lets see YOU stand up on a stage with millions of people watching, and millions of people looking in your face, and say "Jesus Loves You" or, thanking God for all that He has done to put you in that position he's in.


Again, I'm a Wiccan. Let's put a spin on that. The God and Goddess love us unless you're being a huge tool. They didn't put me anywhere. I work to be where I am and I ask them for support. They did not magically grace me to where I was placed, just like God did not magically place Bieber in the laps of music producers. Biber's actions of hate and spite speak louder than any acts of 'faith' you claim he does ever could. Because if he actually believed in the words he said he would not be spitting on people, or laughing about young girls who idolize him cutting themselves to get him to stop smoking pot.



> *I would like to see YOU do ALL these things before you give judgement. Then come back here and prove I'm wrong. Good luck!*


Judge not lest ye be judged, yes? Why not take your own advice. Chill out and have some cookies and tea.  It's herbal tea of course. Regular tea gives me heart palpitations.


----------



## nintendofan61 (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol. Bye. You guys have a set thing in your head, and your opinion towards him will never change. Have you ever taken the time to think that HE'S A HUMAN too??! Humans make mistakes; we're never perfect! Unless you're not a human..? Did you ever give Bieber a chance? Or is this how you've always felt about him from day one? Geez no ones perfect...we're all humans; money and fame or not.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I said I'm mainly here for the music. Can't we all have our own music tastes? What if I started critizing your music taste and looking to pick out every flaw of the artist? That's what's wrong with the world today. We're worried about everyone else, picking out everyone's flaws, but we ourselves never take a look in the mirror.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 30, 2013)

nintendofan61 said:


> Lol. Bye. You guys have a set thing in your head, and your opinion towards him will never change. Have you ever taken the time to think that HE'S A HUMAN too??! Humans make mistakes; we're never perfect! Unless you're not a human..? Did you ever give Bieber a chance? Or is this how you've always felt about him from day one? Geez no ones perfect...we're all humans; money and fame or not.



i dont count people who tell their bodyguards to beat up someone human
thats not a mistake. thats a choice he made.
i won't give him a chance. i gave him a chance when he pissed in a bucket, but he doesn't get any second tries now.

i liked him when he was starting out, heck i even liked one of his songs. but now i hate him to the core.

but yeah


----------



## nintendofan61 (Aug 30, 2013)

tsundere said:


> i dont count people who tell their bodyguards to beat up someone human
> thats not a mistake. thats a choice he made.
> i won't give him a chance. i gave him a chance when he pissed in a bucket, but he doesn't get any second tries now.
> 
> ...



I can't help he made those decisions. Like I said, we're humans we make mistakes even if we chose them. But I don't see why we can't like his music????!!!??? Why don't we try to focus on everyone's good, and try to ignore out the flaws? I think we'd have a better world.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 30, 2013)

nintendofan61 said:


> I can't help he made those decisions. Like I said, we're humans we make mistakes even if we chose them. But I don't see why we can't like his music????!!!??? Why don't we try to focus on everyone's good, and try to ignore out the flaws? I think we'd have a better world?



you're free to like his music, but i dont understand how anyone can like him as a person.
i can never see that as a mistake, sorry. thats disgusting to tell your bodyguard to beat someone up. its gross that he said rape happens for a reason. its more gross he spat on his fans. 

but of course, hes a white teenage boy. it doesnt matter to him. he can do whatever he wants.
heck, even his mom said she wished he would mature.

we cant have a perfect world by ignoring the bad. that just wont work.


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 30, 2013)

I gave him plenty of chances, but he's done so many horrible things. 

Sure, he's done some good. All celebrities do. It's to make them look better/make them not look like a bad person.

I don't mind his music. People are free to like his music, and I don't judge anyone who does. 

Does everyone make mistakes? Yeah. Does everyone spit on their fans? Uh... No. Does everyone pee in a restaurant kitchen? Um... Nope. Does everyone laugh when someone cuts themselves for them? Definitely not. 

He's scum.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 30, 2013)

I didn't really mind Justin Bieber (never liked his music but why hate him for that?), until he become a rude, naive, little ****; one example was when he was allegedly spitting on fans, and he's just generally become a brat and acting out in an idiotic and disrespectful way.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2013)

nintendofan61 said:


> I can't help he made those decisions. Like I said, we're humans we make mistakes even if we chose them. But I don't see why we can't like his music????!!!??? Why don't we try to focus on everyone's good, and try to ignore out the flaws? I think we'd have a better world.



Everyone makes mistakes, you're right, but when you're already famous mistakes like that are more critical to your reputation.  We know everyone's not perfect, and that he isn't either, but regardless of that the mistakes he's made are more serious than the ones others have made.  Nobody is perfect, but nobody gets away with anything too.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

nintendofan61 said:


> Also, I said I'm mainly here for the music. Can't we all have our own music tastes? What if I started critizing your music taste and looking to pick out every flaw of the artist?



o__O

I read through each post since you first posted, and I couldn't find in any post stating, even insinuating, that you're not allowed to have your own taste in music...? Which doesn't matter if someone did, because anyone has the right to their opinions.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 31, 2013)

Can we just let this post die already?
Jesus Christ.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 31, 2013)

nintendofan61 said:


> Lol. Bye. You guys have a set thing in your head, and your opinion towards him will never change. Have you ever taken the time to think that HE'S A HUMAN too??! Humans make mistakes; we're never perfect! Unless you're not a human..? Did you ever give Bieber a chance? Or is this how you've always felt about him from day one? Geez no ones perfect...we're all humans; money and fame or not.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I said I'm mainly here for the music. Can't we all have our own music tastes? What if I started critizing your music taste and looking to pick out every flaw of the artist? That's what's wrong with the world today. We're worried about everyone else, picking out everyone's flaws, but we ourselves never take a look in the mirror.



No, I don't have a set thing in my head. It's okay if people have different opinions and choose not to change them even after you try and persuade us otherwise. Just because we don't see him the way you see him, doesn't mean our opinions are "wrong". No opinion is wrong. No opinion is right, as such. Yes we are all humans, there also bad people and good people too. Everyone does make mistakes, of course, but it's just really your attitude and how you choose to learn from those mistakes. Justin doesn't really seem to want to learn from his mistakes and he'll carry on being a whiney little brat until everyone forgets about him. As I said you can like his music all you like, I don't really care. I don't think there is really anything wrong in his music, but it's just him and his bad attitude that most people have a problem with, because he is so popular and famous he influences the actions of a lot of young girls (and boys too probably) out there too, eg: the whole cut for Bieber thing? Jesus christ. That's why /I/ dislike him. That's also probably the reason why most people out there dislike him.

By the way, no one was ever posting anything about hating his music and then criticizing him for that. Yeah sure I personally don't think his music is great but damn I won't start being all ridiculous over it and say how you can't listen to his music or start making fun of you for it. We all like different things and that's okay. I don't really care though if you started making fun of my taste in music purely for that reason. I'll still listen to it no matter what, I wouldn't let some idiots in the internet stop me from listening to what I like, so you should think that way too. Anyway no one was criticizing you because you listen to his music.

Tl;dr Justin Bieber isn't a good person. Sure you can donate to charities and act all nice whilst the cameras are rolling just so he won't get any bad press but that doesn't mean he is a good person deep down.


----------



## nintendofan61 (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't know why you all are blaming the "cut for bieber" thing on him. That's some of his stupid fans that came up with that, he never came up with that. You can't blame him for some thing some of his fans did.


----------



## Caius (Aug 31, 2013)

Why is this thread even a thing.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 31, 2013)

nintendofan61 said:


> I don't know why you all are blaming the "cut for bieber" thing on him. That's some of his stupid fans that came up with that, he never came up with that. You can't blame him for some thing some of his fans did.



Yes, that MAY be true, he didn't start that but he didn't even seem to care about it. I don't recall him ever actually saying something on the matter, and heck, since it is true he's been caught smoking weed recently I believe(?) he doesn't seem to care much about what his fans think either. Christ it wouldn't even surprise me if he was actually laughing at some of his fans, which he has also done. I think ANY good person, even if they were a celebrity, who saw that going on, would try and speak out to their fans, tell them to stop and tell them it's irrational, which I don't believe he ever did. ._. I mean I sure as heck would have at least said to stop doing this or confirm the rumors are fake/true or something and say that cutting yourself over it is not the way to go about it. Basically... Truth be told, I don't think he really cares much about his fans, which is evident from other things he's done.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't like Justin Bieber's fans.. Too defensive/attached.. chill ;D


----------



## nintendofan61 (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm not the one that needs to chill here, it seems like others do. Lol they're wasting their time hating a boy that has done nothing to them. xD


----------



## Elliot (Aug 31, 2013)

nintendofan61 said:


> I'm not the one that needs to chill here, it seems like others do. Lol they're wasting their time hating a boy that has done nothing to them. xD



You're still replying, i hope you know that. You should know better to ignore them, they're entitled to their own opinion and you're entitled to yours.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

nintendofan61 said:


> I'm not the one that needs to chill here, it seems like others do. Lol they're wasting their time hating a boy that has done nothing to them. xD



You don't need to chill? o__o

By your reasoning, you'd be wasting your time in here too. You're defending a boy that, outside of you liking his music, has nothing to do with your life. Unless you're one of those obsessed fan girls, but I don't think you are. I'd say this topic needs to chill. ;-;


----------



## nintendofan61 (Aug 31, 2013)

No, I just don't see the reason in hating on him. I really don't. Everyone makes mistakes, do we not? I just don't understand why people would waste their time to pick out every flaw of his and criticize him. Maybe part of the reason he's rebelling is because so many people criticized him when he was younger, that now he's trying to prove a point..


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 31, 2013)

I prefer classics like Frank Sinatra, Gene Kelly, Michael Jackson, Bing Crosby, etc. Don't judge me.


----------



## puppy (Aug 31, 2013)

nintendofan61 said:


> Maybe part of the reason he's rebelling is because so many people criticized him when he was younger, that now he's trying to prove a point..


that they were right to hate him all along?

and to the "don't like, don't look/listen" thing
that only applies when the thing in question is not hurting other people
_justin bieber is hurting people_
from theoretically p*ssing on his adoring fans to assaulting people for petty reasons.
you do not just ignore that.
he'd probably do it to you, too, you know.
you've never been hit or spat on by him but other people have.
so don't get defensive when people hate him because it's completely acceptable to feel that way about him.
and he may have done some good things, but from what i see for all the wrong reasons.
i hate him and i will continue to hate him until he becomes less of a bane to human kind.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 31, 2013)

nintendofan61 said:


> I don't know why you all are blaming the "cut for bieber" thing on him. That's some of his stupid fans that came up with that, he never came up with that. You can't blame him for some thing some of his fans did.



I thought Anonymous trolls were behind that? o.o

Either way, that was interesting... It shows you how far (sadly) people can go for their "idols".


----------



## rubyy (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh wow I feel so bad for making this thread.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 31, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> I prefer classics like Frank Sinatra, Gene Kelly, Michael Jackson, Bing Crosby, etc. Don't judge me.



Frank Sinatra is amazing.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 31, 2013)

superheroantics said:


> Frank Sinatra is amazing.



Very damn amazing.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 31, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> Oh wow I feel so bad for making this thread.



You can request a mod to take it down


----------



## rubyy (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you, I will


----------



## Thunder (Sep 1, 2013)

Closin'


----------

